# Probleme beim Start von Resident Evil 5 über Steam



## gaini (5. April 2012)

*Probleme beim Start von Resident Evil 5 über Steam*

Hallo.

Habe volgendes Problem, ich habe mir Resident Evil 5 über Steam gekauft.
Nach dem ich es runter geladen hatte wollte ich das Spiel Starten. Doch ich bekomme immer wieder die Meldung ( Resident Evil 5 funktioniert nicht.) und das im DX9 so wie im DX10 modus!
Habe dann das Spiel gelöscht und neu geladen und wieder das selbe Problem! 
Ich habe versucht die EXE selber zu Starten, da kommt volgende Fehlermeldung " Errorcode:80070002 " bei beiden exe.
Ich habe die Datein auf Fehler überprüfen lassen und es auch mit einen launch crack versucht. Immer wieder das selbe Problem.
Habe den Support angeschrieben aber von da habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen, hoffe ihr könnt mich Helfen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. April 2012)

*AW: Problemme beim Start von Resident Evil 5 über Steam*

also google sagt, dass es warscheinlich an gfwl liegt. hastes installiert?


----------



## gaini (7. April 2012)

*AW: Problemme beim Start von Resident Evil 5 über Steam*

gfwl? was soll das sein?
aber ich ahbe es schon hin bekommen. es lag da dran weil ich den "windows live id-anmelde-assistent" nicht installiert hatte! und somit konnte er sich nich bei windows live anmelden.
nach dem ich es getan hatte lief das spiel ohne problemme auf dx10
aber danke für deine mühe


----------

